
Native HTML quadplay fantasy console - Tepix
https://github.com/morgan3d/quadplay
======
Tepix
Here's an amazing 64x64 space dogfighting game for this fantasy console:
[https://twitter.com/CasualEffects/status/1167565673435926529](https://twitter.com/CasualEffects/status/1167565673435926529)

